# venčit psa/ vyvenčit psa



## artimedoros49

Hi, 

I want to say: I took my dog for a walk.

I have found two verbs on Seznam.cz: *venčit*_ psa/* vyvenčit* psa_.

Could someone tell me the difference? Is one imperfective and the other perfective, perhaps?

Many thanks


----------



## hypoch

Yeah, you have answered yourself  *Venčit *is imperfective, *vyvenčit *is perfective.


----------



## artimedoros49

Thanks, hypoch. I really wasn't sure, as Seznam.cz is the only site where I found *vyvenčit * listed.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Our WR dictionary can be a bit of a dog's breakfast because it offers only Eng->Cz (and not Cz->Eng), so if you enter venčit in Eng-Cz you may think you're barking up the wrong tree, but lo and behold:
*
venčit*

      NOTE: This dictionary is currently only English to Czech.
Here are the lines from the English to Czech side that include 'venčit'.



*walk* _vtr_ (dog: cause to walk) (_psa_)venčit _4p ned_


*vy*venčit _4p *dok*_
Jay needs to walk his dog.
Jay potřebuje venčit (_or: _ vyvenčit) psa.


----------



## artimedoros49

Thanks for pointing that out, EM.


----------



## ilocas2

other possibilites -

jít/chodit se psem na procházku - to go with dog on walk
jít/chodit se psem ven - to go with dog out
vzít/brát psa na procházku - to take dog on walk
vzít/brát psa ven - to take dog out

I have a feeling that in the verb venčit/vyvenčit there is somewhat emphasized that you walk the dog with the main purpose that he/she needs to urinate/defecate.


----------

